# New RTA



## Ash_ZA (8/10/18)

Hey y’all,

So in the market for a new RTA, currently got the Zeus single RTA which I like but it seems to have got stuck and impossible to open the chamber. 

So after only flavor and ideally decent capacity. Not really concerned about vapor production. 

What would be your suggestions ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/18)

If you’re into Single Coil RTAs, I’d recommend the Kylin Mini RTA by Vandy Vape. It’s as awesome as the Zeus. I have both... If you’re concerned about juice leaks, you can also opt for the OBS Engine. Also an equally awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/10/18)

Bought the Zeus Dual last week, Great RTA and Saturday i got the Revolver RTA single coil and the flavor is seriously good! Happy with both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/10/18)

Augvape Intake is very good also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Darius1332 (8/10/18)

Had same issue with the Zeus getting stuck, you need to freeze that atty overnight. Should screw open easily the next day. If not try to clean it with alcohol and then refreeze.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (8/10/18)

why not the dead rabbit?
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dead-rabbit-rta.t53199/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (8/10/18)

Ash_ZA said:


> Hey y’all,
> 
> So in the market for a new RTA, currently got the Zeus single RTA which I like but it seems to have got stuck and impossible to open the chamber.
> 
> ...


try sticking it in the freezer. that normally does the trick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (8/10/18)

Ash_ZA said:


> Hey y’all,
> 
> So in the market for a new RTA, currently got the Zeus single RTA which I like but it seems to have got stuck and impossible to open the chamber.
> 
> ...


did you try opening it with the technique explained in this video?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ash_ZA (8/10/18)

Have tried pretty much tried all the fixes. It works fine but wicking it tough as you have to work around the cage thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer (8/10/18)

Top airflow: Intake or OBS Engine
Bottom airflow single coil: Dvarw DL, Ammit 25
Bottom airflow dual coil: Reload, Kylin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ash_ZA (9/10/18)

Brommer said:


> Top airflow: Intake or OBS Engine
> Bottom airflow single coil: Dvarw DL, Ammit 25
> Bottom airflow dual coil: Reload, Kylin



Keen at the OBS engine 2. Though are you able to wick it with a single coil or have to use it as a dual ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/18)

If you can afford R+-R1,600 then get a Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> Bought the Zeus Dual last week, Great RTA and Saturday i got the Revolver RTA single coil and the flavor is seriously good! Happy with both


Where did you get the single? Out of stock everywhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## haruspex (10/10/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Where did you get the single? Out of stock everywhere



https://vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/geekvape-zeus-rta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darius1332 (10/10/18)

OBS engine 2 is amazing but has to be built dual coils and wicking is a little tricky. Coils are easier to insert than it looks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash_ZA (10/10/18)

Darius1332 said:


> OBS engine 2 is amazing but has to be built dual coils and wicking is a little tricky. Coils are easier to insert than it looks.



Great thanks. Had a first go at it yesterday and was a bit difficult. Kept shorting or getting low ohms. Seems it’s one of those you just got to do a couple times till you get it right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (10/10/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Where did you get the single? Out of stock everywhere



Did a trade with a forumite for an ammit 22mm and a Limitless RDA 24

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie (10/10/18)

The OBS Crius 2 single coil is also great on flavor! They are becoming a bit hard to find though...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (10/10/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Where did you get the single? Out of stock everywhere


Try VikingVape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ged_Wolff (22/10/18)

Smittie said:


> The OBS Crius 2 single coil is also great on flavor! They are becoming a bit hard to find though...



Seconded!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

